

The Definitive Guide to Bash Command Line History - reload
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-history/

======
ralph
Yawn. Not definitive. Nothing that reading bash(1) wouldn't tell you. And
bash(1) at least covers the useful !^ and !$ which this doesn't.

~~~
pkrumins
It doesn't?

[http://www.catonmat.net/download/bash-history-cheat-
sheet.tx...](http://www.catonmat.net/download/bash-history-cheat-sheet.txt)

It does!

I couldn't include an example of each word designator combination in the
article. That's why I added a cheat sheet listing all of them.

~~~
ralph
No, it doesn't. The cheatsheet doesn't allow !^ and !$ to be constructed. The
closest would be !!:^ and !!:$.

------
meat-eater
Nice guide. Will save me a lot of typing.

------
nuggien
excellent reference. Thanks.

